# Tabula Rasa: Testaccounts!



## Walkampf (19. November 2007)

So, ich bin in letzter Zeit sehr häufig darauf angesprochen worden, ob ich noch Tabula Rasa Testaccounts übrig hätte, das war recht schnell nicht mehr der Fall, aber ich denke das es Schade wäre, wenn nicht soviele Leute wie möglich sich einen Testaccount besorgen um das Spiel mal zu testen.
Eben so schade wäre es auch,  wenn TR-Spieler ihre Testaccounts nicht nutzen würden.

Aus diesem Grund:
Hier mein Aufruf!

Wer noch einen Testaccount sucht, oder noch welche zu vergeben hat, der möchte das doch bitte hier posten.

Gruß
euer Wali!


----------



## REDFORD (19. November 2007)

Hi!

Ich suche noch einen Trial-Account. Bin auch schon mit anderen Online Rollenspielen vertraut und würde in TR gerne mal reinschnuppern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe auf Antwort.


E-Mail: tralala@redford.de


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. November 2007)

inwiefern trial accounts?

zur zeit gibt es das "werbt einen freund" programm...da kann euch also jemand einen 3 tage testaccount verschaffen, länger geht zur zeit nicht

oder meint ihr ihr hofft dass jemand euch seinen account borgt zum reinschnuppern? (denke mal nicht)

salut


----------



## Walkampf (20. November 2007)

es geht tatsächlich um die trial-account.
bei mir war es so, das ich ohnehin mit einigen freunden umgestiegen bin.
daher hatte ich die testaccounts übrig.

wenn ich nun also an einen wildfremden einen der testaccounts vergebe und er das spiel dann kauft und seinen account zu einem vollvertigen account upgradet, dann hab ich nen freimonat und der, dem ich den acount gegeben habe, hat seine testversion.

alle beteiligten sind so optimal versorgt und haben, was sie wollen.

seinen eigenen account zu verleihen, das kann man von niemanden verlangen, ich würde es auch nicht tun.
und so haben nunmal alle beteiligten was davon.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. November 2007)

naja

wenn wer n testaccount key braucht kann er mich ja per pm anschreiben

salut

EDIT: ich habe mittlerweile 4 test keys vergeben bzw anfragen dafür gekriegt - mehr als 4 keys kann ich afaik nicht vergeben zur zeit - sollte sich was ändern schreib ichs hier rein


----------



## Whitecrawlerx (22. November 2007)

Würde mich für einen Interessieren da ich den alten nicht nutzen konnte -.-

Pn an mich ;D Würde mich freun


----------



## StoffelJoel91 (22. November 2007)

Hab auch noch eienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miqmaq (22. November 2007)

StoffelJoel91 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch eienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du den noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir das Spiel gekauft aber in der ganzen Stadt kann man nirgends Gamecards kaufen!
Bevor ich mir eine Kreditkarte zulege für das Spiel, würde ich es doch sehr gerne ausprobieren.
Also wenn mir jemand einen Trial-Key geben könnte wär ich dankbar!

Gruss


----------



## xSpiroux (23. November 2007)

Hat noch wer einen Probeaccount?
Bitte schreibt mir ne PN falls ihr noch einen habt :-P
Bittttteeeee !!


----------



## StoffelJoel91 (23. November 2007)

miqmaq schrieb:


> Hast du den noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auf www.wog.ch kanst du welche bestellen


----------



## Parademic (28. November 2007)

StoffelJoel91 schrieb:


> Auf www.wog.ch kanst du welche bestellen




Hallo

Suche auch nen testaccount um mal reinzuschnuppern.
sollte irgendjemand einen haben und an mich abgeben wollen , wäre ich ihm zu großem dank verpflichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten per pm


----------



## Sempai02 (29. November 2007)

Ich würde TR auch gerne mal testen. So ins Blaue hinein kaufe ich nur ungern ein MMOG.


----------



## dvdbox (29. November 2007)

Ich möchte auch mal TR testen, da WoW nicht mehr so bockt und ich nach Abwechslung suche und vllt gibts ja dann für den Spender 30 tage 4 free 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serapheem (30. November 2007)

Hallo,
Ich wollte euch einfach mal ganz dreist fragen, ob noch Testaccounts (von euch) erhältlich sind?

Ich habe neulich zum Geburtstag TR geschenkt bekommen, allerdings würde ich gerne, bevor ich den Key der Vollversion benutze, erst einmal ausprobieren, ob sich das Spiel überhaupt lohnt - und es, wenns mir nicht zusagen sollte, wieder über eBay verkaufen, samt dem Aktivierungskey.

Sollte tatsächlich noch jemand einen Key haben, bitte einfach eine PM an mich schicken... Ich danke schonmal im Voraus.

Ach Ja; Ich bin ein oller MMORPG- Süchtling. Wenn das Spiel gut ist, ist also praktisch gesehen direkt ein Freimonat für den gütigen Spender drin.

Das wars erstmal... wie gesagt, ich danke schonmal. Und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend weiterhin.

MfG
Seraph


----------



## Amisch (30. November 2007)

Hi,
Ich bin leider gerade vor ca. zwei stunden von meinem Zivi in Afrika zurückgekommen und hatte dort keinen Internetanschluss. Da ich die letzten 1.5 Jahre im Busch verbracht habe muss ich nun ziemlich viel in sachen MMOs nachholen und würde gerne das aktuelle antesten. 

Wer noch einen Test Account zur verfügung hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich würde mich sehr freuen. 

icq: 119407390 oder per PM :-) 

Danke


----------



## Zeddy (1. Dezember 2007)

hi =)

da ich meinen wow account gekündigt habe, weil es für mich einfach keinen reiz mehr bietet und ich leider nicht in eine beta-phase von tabula rasa konnte würde ich mich RIESIG über einen test-account freuen =)
habe schon überlegt mir das spiel einfach so zu kaufen, aber ich denke mal wenn man die chance bekommt es mal anzutesten, dann ist das nur von vorteil =)

über eine PM von nem netten user würde ich mcih freuen =)

danke im vorraus =P


----------



## Elega (1. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich melde mich auch !

Tabula Rasa klingt mMn sehr interessant und könnte "mein" Spiel werden, nachdem ich von HG:L bitter enttäuscht wurde. Deshalb finde ich es auch schade das von offizieller Seite nichts von einem Trialprogramm zu sehen ist, aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und bekomme hier die Möglichkeit RGTB zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Börnat (2. Dezember 2007)

Tabula Rasa scheint mir ein erfrischend neues MMOG zu sein zwischen all den Elfen und Orks. Allerdings weiß man ja nie sicher ob einem ein neues Konzept überhaupt persönlich zusagt, da helfen einem Zeitschriften oder Berichte von Spielern in Internet-Foren auch nicht viel weiter, darum bin ich immer darauf bedacht selbst ein neues Spiel erst auszuprobieren bevor ich Geld dafür ausgebe. Da es im Fall von Tabula Rasa derzeit die einzige Möglichkeit ist über besagte Trail-Version das Spiel anzutesten und in meinem Näheren Freundeskreis noch niemand das Spiel besitzt würde ich mich über eine 3-Tage Version von Jemanden der ncoh eine übrig hat sehr freuen. Wenns mir dann gefällt gönn ich mir dann das Hauptprogramm zu Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NEOVEGETO (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute.

Ich würde auchg ernen Testaccount haben falls noch jemand einen übrig hat.

Gruß
NEO


----------



## Skrolk (3. Dezember 2007)

Würd mich echt freuen, wenn mir jmd n Testaccount-pw per PN schicken könnte...

WoW langweilt mich nach 2 1/2 jahren einfach nur noch und mit Hellgate/HdRO konnt ich mich auch nicht anfreunden....
Deswegen setz ich all meine Hoffnung in Tabula Rasa und bevor ich es mir kaufe, 
würd ichs doch gerne erstmal antesten *gg


----------



## Medicus_thegrimreaper (3. Dezember 2007)

Huhu

Ich hätt auch sehr gern so einen Testaccount.. ich brauch ne Alternative zu WoW.. und einfach blind drauf loskaufen will ich auch net... also wär nett, wenn sich wer melden würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PM 
oder
E-Mail: Bengtinator@web.de

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!
MFG BenX


----------



## 2fabi4you (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo wäre wirklich froh um einen Testaccount.

PM oder email an 2fabi4you@gmail.com

Danke vielmals schon im vorraus


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (5. Dezember 2007)

Hi Community!

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Trial Key freuen.Das Game sieht ja sehr gut aus aber Grafik ist ja nicht alles.Ich hoffe das Game ist gut mit Action geladen.Meine Frage wäre dann noch wenn man sich einen Testaccount anlegt,  kann man den dann in einem normalen Account umwandeln wenn das Game einen gefällt?

Mfg Darki


----------



## Tonen (6. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

Ich hätt au gern nen Trial Account ums ma anzutesten sieht auf jeden verdammt n1 aus.
Wenn wer einen überhat plz an Tonen@lycos.de


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (6. Dezember 2007)

Falls noch wer einen Key hat kann er sich bei mir melden würde mich total freuen da ich tb schon in der beta gespielt habe, aber hier bei mir in der gegend gibt es keine vernünftigen händler der es hat -.-


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi Tonen!
Ich hab mir eben das Spiel einfach gekauft(und nicht bereut) weil mir keiner nen Key zukommen gelassen hat -.- . Ich guck mal wo ich die Trial Keys her bekomme weil in der Verpackung waren keine/r drin. Ich lass dir eine per pn zukommen falls ich einen finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg Darki

@Tonen der Key ist raus musste mal deine Email abchecken.


----------



## Irson (6. Dezember 2007)

Huhu hätte für mich auch jmd nen test Account würde mich sehr freuen

Grüße Irson


----------



## Lordox (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Ich such au noch ein Key. Da ich nicht Geld ausgeben will und es lohnt sich, da ich das für schon HdRO gemacht hab (das nicht mein Ding war). 
Könnt mir eine PM oder E-Mail: nordorz@yahoo.de schicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke^^


----------



## Darx (8. Dezember 2007)

Hio,
also ich würde gerne einmal TR anspielen weil mich das Setting und Spielprinzip nach GW und WoW
doch schon etwas reizt.

Ich würde mich also sehr darüber freuen,
wenn mir jemanden einen Test-Key zur Verfügung stellen könnte.


Anfragen einfach per PM oder an "darx@arcor.de".
Danke im Vorraus =)


----------



## Dashy (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich suche nach einem TR Trial Account, da mich WoW nicht mehr so packt wie früher. Da ich nicht so viel von Hdro halte wollte ich mal TR anspielen und gucken wie es.
Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand zu nem Testaccount einladen könnte.

Schreibt eine Pm oder antwortet ganz einfach ;-)
Schonmal Danke


----------



## dAggAt (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Tabula Rasa Hat mir in der Beta eigentlich schon zugesagt, würde gerne mal sehen was die entwickler noch so ans tageslicht bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wenn einer evtl noch einen TR test Acc über hätte, wär das echt genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---> am besten an dag89@gmx.net


Danke


----------



## soxel (10. Dezember 2007)

ich bin auch sehr interressiert an eine einladung zur trial da ich von wow schon lange die schnauze voll habe. bitte an : cardbart@t-online.de

vielen dank im vorraus

mfg

soxel


----------



## Tomacco (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte auch interesse an einem Testaccount, ich suche in Moment einfach nach ner WoW Alternative und TR sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz nett aus. Am besten per PM wenns möglich ist =)


----------



## AIRNESS023 (10. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute!

suche ebenso noch einen testaccount für tr.
freue mich wenn jemand einen für mich übrig hat!
einfach pm.
danke!


----------



## lunchypunch (11. Dezember 2007)

hey zusammen

ich möchte das ding auch sehen, sieht ja super aus in den videos.
hat mir vieleicht einer auch n trial key?

einfach per pm.

thxxx


----------



## Tellim (11. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen zusammen, auch wenn die Chancen schlecht stehen, bewerb ich mich hier auch mal um einen Trail-Key. Sollte wider Erwartend jemand einen über haben, bitte an Tellim@tirn-amarth.de 

Gruß TT.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (13. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal ne News zu den Trial Keys für Tabula Rasa.

http://eu.rgtr.com/de/news/news_article/ri...ula_rasa_trials

Viel Spass aufen Schlachtfeld!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Darki

Client zum downloaden:
http://www.gamershell.com/download_20606.shtml


----------



## Lordox (13. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm leider ist das Gewinnspiel auf www.4players.de noch nicht online.. Hoftenlich kommt das Gewinnspiel heute noch


----------



## m@nu (13. Dezember 2007)

ich suche noch nen probe acc, um zu sehen ob das game bei mir läuft...
würde mich sehr über einen freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pm an mich oder über icq: 293 306 332


----------



## mantigore666 (14. Dezember 2007)

jetzt such ich hier im forum eine antwort auf die frage, warum ich nirgendwo eine testversion von diesem game finde ...  und nun lese ich, das die "vererbt" werden und man dazu anstehen muss, wie zu ddr-zeiten nach bananen  ;-)

also wenn das game so elitär ist, ist es vielleicht doch nix für mich, ich kauf sicher nicht die katze im sack. zumal der alte garriot nicht nur knüller verbrochen hat <fg>

dann warten wir mal, wie sich in punkto vermarktung die anderen anstehenden games anstellen (war, conan, ect.)

allen "schlangesteher zum geldausgeben dürfen" wünsche ich viel erfolg und spass  :-)


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (14. Dezember 2007)

Find es echt genial das man Leuten einen Key zuschickt und den dann noch nichtmal benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
@ Tonen!!!!


----------



## druckwelle2 (15. Dezember 2007)

ich würde TR auch mal gerne antesten

email bitte an wurstsalatger@web.de

danke schonmal 

mfg


----------



## dagoberth (15. Dezember 2007)

ebenfalls wow spieler wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand einen test key dings da für mich über hätte ^^


----------



## Otzer (15. Dezember 2007)

Wenn jemand noch nen Test Key übrig hat ich hätte ihn gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Lordox (15. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Ihr ein Key wollt meldet euch hier an http://www.eurogamer.net/ da gibts Key für TR als Weihnachtsgeschnek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bossman (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Habe mich etwas unformiert würde TR auch mal gerne antesten wen für mich auch jemand einen trial key noch hätte würde ich mich freuen


----------



## druckwelle2 (16. Dezember 2007)

Lordox schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr ein Key wollt meldet euch hier an http://www.eurogamer.net/ da gibts Key für TR als Weihnachtsgeschnek
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich hab nix bekommen , wo ich mich gerade angemeldet hab :-(

ein ex wow´ler sucht immer noch nen key bitte

wurstsalatger@web.de

danke


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (16. Dezember 2007)

Meine Keys sind alle weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zuechor (17. Dezember 2007)

falls noch jemand testen möchte : pn an mich!!!


----------



## Necrothas (17. Dezember 2007)

hallo
ein wow und hdro spieler sucht mal was anderes... weil ich schon immer auf einen science fiction Stil stand....
also wäre nett wenn einer noch einen key hat den er mir zusenden würde

mfg necrothas

email: necrothas@gmx.de


----------



## Fritzlers (18. Dezember 2007)

Guten Tag ..ich wollte gerne einen Beta Key haben wäre  echt n1.
Das Problem ist einfach ich suche eine Alternative wenn nicht sogar einen umstieg auf ein neues Game da WoW nichtmehr das ist was es mal war....
Wenn mir jmnd einen Key schicken könnte wäre es echt richtig richtig nice.
Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


Mfg Matze


----------



## zuechor (19. Dezember 2007)

fritzlers, das ist keine beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist ein test account der nur 3 tage lang aktiv ist!
sobald du mir deine email adresse zugeschickt hast bekommst du deine einladung.

----------
// HABE NOCH 1 EINLADUNG ZU VERGEBEN //


----------



## Necrothas (19. Dezember 2007)

also ich brauch keinen mehr hab schon einen bekommen


----------



## zuechor (19. Dezember 2007)

so, alle test acc´s vergeben. viel spass damit!


----------



## Annoson (21. Dezember 2007)

suche auch noch einen Test acc! wenn jemand einen hat bitte pm schreiben 

dankeschön


----------



## CaZaM (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Testaccount, wäre echt nett wenn mir jmd einen schicken würde.

Danke


----------



## Sp4wNickle (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

hier würde sich jemand nicht nur über einen Key unheimlich freuen, nein, hier würde Ihn auch jemand 100 % verwenden. Nach langer WOW Zeit wäre ich offen für neues. Wer weiss. Vielleicht kann mich ja euer Trialaccount zu einem neuen Spiel bewegen.

Danke ;-)

Sp4wNi


----------



## Melrakal (24. Dezember 2007)

Würde mich auch über 1-2 Testaccounts freuen, da ich das mit nem Kumpel gerne antesten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evemaster (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

würde Tabula Rasa gerne mal antesten.

Wenn noch jemand einen Key über hat würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frohes Fest


----------



## sindarel (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Testaccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäre nett wenn noch einer einen übrig hätte, sollte ja eigentlich kein problem sein, da man ja immer 4 hat...

gruß Sindarel


----------



## Evemaster (26. Dezember 2007)

Wirklich keiner mehr hier der noch einen Key über hat?


----------



## m@nu (28. Dezember 2007)

habs mir heut gekauft...
schickt einfach ne pm mit eurer mail adresse und den ersten 4 schick ich nen key


----------



## sindarel (28. Dezember 2007)

m@nu schrieb:


> habs mir heut gekauft...
> schickt einfach ne pm mit eurer mail adresse und den ersten 4 schick ich nen key



Jaaa!
Jemand der Mitleid mit uns armem Abschaum ohne Geld dafür hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde mich freuen wenn ich nen bekomme. pm ist raus.

gruß Sindarel


----------



## Evemaster (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab dir eine PM gesendet !!

Wäre Super Genial wenn das funktioniert!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



m@nu schrieb:


> habs mir heut gekauft...
> schickt einfach ne pm mit eurer mail adresse und den ersten 4 schick ich nen key


----------



## m@nu (31. Dezember 2007)

2 hab ich noch.. meldet euch und wandelt die probe accs in richtige um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hier kann man TR downloaden: http://www.gamershell.com/download_20606.shtml


EDIT: noch einen kann ich verschicken


----------



## maclautsch (31. Dezember 2007)

m@nu schrieb:


> habs mir heut gekauft...
> schickt einfach ne pm mit eurer mail adresse und den ersten 4 schick ich nen key



Dank Dir für den Key ... lade gerade den Client


----------



## sindarel (31. Dezember 2007)

maclautsch schrieb:


> ... lade gerade den Client



Ich auch... man dauert das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch ca 8 Stunden, macht ja aber Heut nichts weil ich jetzt eh auf einer Feier bin.

Guten Rutsch und Grüße an alle die ich kenne und auch die, die ich nicht kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (1. Januar 2008)

Ich suche auch immernoch nach einem Testaccount =)

//Edit: Danke m@nu =)


----------



## m@nu (1. Januar 2008)

so... meine sind weg.

sobald ich wieder neue hab sag ich bescheid


----------



## Anduros (2. Januar 2008)

m@nu schrieb:


> so... meine sind weg.
> 
> sobald ich wieder neue hab sag ich bescheid



suche auch einen bitte
schickt mir pm wer super nett


----------



## Arasus (3. Januar 2008)

*auch für einen Key bewerb*


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. Januar 2008)

./.


----------



## Doc Raven (4. Januar 2008)

Ein Hallo an alle,
ich würde auch gerne Tabula Rasa einmal antesten und mich dementsprechend über eine Einladung für ein Trial freuen, danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Mr.Martin (4. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde mich freuen wenn mir einer einen Test Key schicken kann. Würde bei meiner Kaufentscheidung sehr weiterhelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (5. Januar 2008)

Ich bin in letzter Zeit total durch den Wind. Da ich SciFi sehr mag, habe ich oft mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Ich würde gerne mal in das Spiel reinschnuppern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würd mich also auch über einen Trial AC freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (6. Januar 2008)

ich hätte auch gerne nen trial key per pn^^ oder wenn es anders erwünscht einfach schreiben bin aber erst ab donnerstag oder freitag wieder daheim^^


----------



## Zaladin (6. Januar 2008)

Huhu, 

gibts noch nen Trialkey? TR würde mich schon sehr interessieren, aber kaufen will ichs vorher erstmal nich, war von Guildwars sehr enttäuscht. 

Gibt auch nen Keks ;-)


----------



## Giskard (6. Januar 2008)

hallo hab mir das spiel mal etwasgenauer angeshen und gefallen daran gefunden doch will ich mir es nicht wie so ein schuss ins blau direkt kaufen.
würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand noch einen testaccount abzugeben hätte!


----------



## Idomeneus (7. Januar 2008)

Suche dringend einen Testaccount! Habe mir das Spiel schon bestellt aber es kommt einfach net. 

Würde mich freunen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich suche auch ein Testaccount würde mir Tabula Rasa sehr gerne jetzt mal in der Release Fassung anschauen, da ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenke zu TR zu wechseln. Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir einer einen Trail Account zukommen lassen würde. Da bei mir eine grosse Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht das daraus ein Vollaccount wird, habt ihr gute Chancen das ihr einen Monat frei Spielen erhaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wer einen Trail Account noch übrig hat, dem wäre ich sehr verbunden wenn er mich Kontaktieren würde das geht ja hier über das buffed.de Mail System hervorrangend. Danke schonmal im Vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seeligmacher (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo erst mal...

auch meine Wenigkeit würde gerne ma Tabula Rasa anzocken um mir die Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern...

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich von jemanden eingeladen werde und einen test account bekommen könnte...

MfG


----------



## seeligmacher (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo erst mal...

auch meine Wenigkeit würde gerne ma Tabula Rasa anzocken um mir die Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern...

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich von jemanden eingeladen werde und einen test account bekommen könnte...

MfG


----------



## Pyromanius (9. Januar 2008)

Moin!

Nach jetzt fast drei Jahren WoW möchte ich auch mal was Neues ausprobieren und Tabula Rasa antesten. 

Es würde mich freuen, wenn noch jemand einen TR Testaccount für mich übrig hätte. 

Pyro


----------



## Zaladin (9. Januar 2008)

Gibts ausser den Test-Keys aus dem Forum hier noch ne Möglichkeit, das Spiel mal zu testen? Interessiert mich wirklich sehr, das game, aber keys scheinen derzeit mangelware zu sein :-(


----------



## seeligmacher (9. Januar 2008)

Nabend,suche noch immer einen Test-Key oder ist der ganze thread hier unnötig ? 

Würde mich sehr freuen  das Game zu testen,nach Guild Wars wird ab jetzt erst ma getestet bevor ich kaufe.Finde es allerdings lächerlich das es keinen offiziellen Test Accounts gibt...Wie wollen die den sonst werben? Sieht ja wie toll das funtzt mit diesen Test Keys... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3mph1s (10. Januar 2008)

Hi hatte mir gestern mal ein Trailer von tabula rasa gezogen und war erstaunt das das Game so geil aussieht heut ist der Client fertig geworden, das einzige was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist nen Trial Key wenn mir dabei jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar. Finde es übrigens auch doof warum es für so viele Games keine offiziellen Trials gibt das ist nicht gerade die beste Werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (11. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte mit WoW aufhören und dafür mit TR anfangen , aber es vorher mal testen .. Kann mir jemand einen Trial Key schicken =)


----------



## Timeos (12. Januar 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne Tabula Rasa mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann mir wer nen trial key schicken?^^


----------



## Eona (12. Januar 2008)

Suche auch einen Test Account... wenn mir jemand einen per PN/PM schicken könnte.
Wäre nett^^


----------



## Terael (12. Januar 2008)

So einen Demo account hätt ich ja auch gern. 
Wenn jemand einen über hat: BITTE BITTE BITTE per PM an mich.. 
Währ echt dankbar!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..oder nen link wo es evtl einen demo als download gibt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miuti (13. Januar 2008)

Ich habe leider keinen Überblick, wer bereits einen Testzugang bekommen hat, oder nicht. Ich kann noch drei Testkeys vergeben. Wer davon gerne einen haben möchte, kann mir eine kurze PM mit einer gültigen E-Mail-Adresse schicken. Wer zuerst kommt...  : )

Edit: So, alle drei Testzugänge sind weg. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Testen.


----------



## Timeos (13. Januar 2008)

Hab key thx


----------



## Miuti (13. Januar 2008)

Timeos schrieb:


> Hab zwar auch ne PM geschrieben wollt aber auch noch mal so  fals deine schon weg sind^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bekommst eine E-Mail  = )  Wünsche viel Spaß.


----------



## B3lz3 (13. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mal zufällig auf nen trailer gestoßen und ich fand das game so geil das ich am überlegen bin ob ich es mir kaufen soll, aber ich würd gerne mal trail ausprobieren um mich richtig zu entscheiden also würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir nen trial-acc geben könntet 

danke im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg B3lz3


ich schreib mal meine mail dazu: B3lz3BuB.Xero@hotmail.de


----------



## Eona (14. Januar 2008)

Suche immernoch einen key


----------



## Anser (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 


auch ich würde mich über die Mitteilung eines Trailcodes freuen. 
Überlege seid Release ob ich Tabula Rasa kaufen soll oder nicht!

Antwort bitte an meine buffed Postbox ;-)


Thx Anser


----------



## clausus (14. Januar 2008)

mein kollege und me wollen und TR kaufen.... aba  ich würd es gern erstmal spieln 

also wer noch ein gästekey hat und ihn mir geben würde wär sehr nett ^^


Email:derpolewieder@gmx.de


----------



## Moncharo (15. Januar 2008)

also bin ebenso stark wie viele andre anscheind auch interessiert an dem spiel um mir die entscheidung bissl abzunehmen wäre nen trial acc perfekt... also wenn noch jemand einen hat... 

email : bjoerndavid@gmx.net

danke im vorraus


----------



## B3lz3 (15. Januar 2008)

suche immer ncoh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaladin (15. Januar 2008)

Ich such auch noch nen key, bittebittebittebittebitte ;-) 

Ich wills uuuuuuunbedingt testen^^


----------



## Varalea (16. Januar 2008)

hab bisher nur anarchy online gespielt und würd mich schon interessieren ob das spiel rankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also büdde büdde nen testaccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


monsterfrag@web.de


----------



## RedHanded (18. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich bin wegen WoW schon lange "passiver" buffed.de besucher. Tja, in einigen Wochen stehen wieder Semesterferien an, und ich kann wieder zocken (im sonester account auf Eis). Allerdings binn ich seit längerem am überlegen, ob ich mal was neues probieren soll.

Deshlab hätte ich gerne mal einen TR testaccount, weil mich das spiel ziemlich interessiert. Wenn mir gefällt, werd eich woh das spiel kaufen, statt ne WoW 2 montaskarte.

Also, wenn jemand noch nen testaccount für mich hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar, meldet euch einfach bei mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schonma und schönen Gruß

Max

P.S. schriebnt mir bitte einfach ne PN, dann geb ich euch meine email adresse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narecien (19. Januar 2008)

Suche auch nach nem Test acc bei Gefallen kauf ich das Spiel.

Schickt mir ne PM und ich schick euch ne E-Mail.

Gruß


----------



## crazy78 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Test-Acc... 
Hätte es eben schon fast im Saturn gekauft aber ich will es doch erst testen!!!

Gruß crazy


----------



## ChopDaOpossum (23. Januar 2008)

Hubu Zusammen!
+


hat vielicht noch wer einen Trial key für mich?


LG


----------



## Factions (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte immer noch gerne einen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schickt mir jemand einen per PN bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXLoLXx (25. Januar 2008)

Fals jemand noch einen Key übrig hat würde auch gerne einen haben.

Danke im vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silveroffspring (26. Januar 2008)

Falls jemand noch nen Trial-Code hat würde ich mich auch für interessieren. 

L.Rau@gmx.de ist die E-Mail 

MFG


----------



## Grendan (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hab auch schon nach den 3-tägigen testaccount für TR gesucht. Hab gedacht es steht irgendwo auf der HP und dort 20 min alles durchsucht. Danach hab ich dann erfahren dass man jemand einladen muss, leider spielt niemand den ich kenne TR da find ich gut dass es ein Aufruf gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile ödet mich WoW ein wenig an und würd gern mal ein paar alternative ausprobieren, zumal ich es interessant finde mal in einer SciFi Welt zu spielen, Hellgate war online da ja nicht so der Knaller.

Also wenn sich jemand erbarmen könnte ein paar Tester einzuladen, schreibt mir doch bitte eine EMail an *Kemuri@email.de*

Gruß Grendan


----------



## elew (28. Januar 2008)

Hi! Die Chancen stehn zwar schlecht aber egal man kann ja mal nachfragen! Ich interessiere mich schon länger für das Spiel, wollte vorher aber erstmal gucken ob es wirklich so erfrischend ist wie überall angepriesen. 

Email: cheart@arcor.de
oder per PM

mfg


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich würde es gerne mal zusammen mit meinem Bruder antesten. Hat jemand vielleicht 1-2 Trialkeys übrig?


----------



## Ajowi (30. Januar 2008)

Habe versucht eine demo version zu bekommen dieses ist mir leider nicht gelungen, dan habe ich das forum endeckt und mir die posts hier durchgelesen, nun währe es fein wen jemand von euch noch nen freundschafts acount vergeben könne währe euch da sehr verbunden.

Mfg. Ajowi


----------



## Gamer94 (1. Februar 2008)

Würde auch mal gerne Tabula Rasa testen, spiele zurzeit WOW und LOTRO, aber denke mit Lotro höre ich auf und suche deswegen nen neues MMO und wollte da Tabula Rasa testen, weil es mal was anderes ist. Wer nen Testaccount übrig hat bitte bei pascal.koch94@googlemail.com melden oder fcbpascal@web.de 

Schonmal Vielen Dank

Gruß
Gamer94


----------



## silveroffspring (3. Februar 2008)

Also, ich habe mir das Spiel jetzt auch gekauft und muss sagen... GENIAL! Ich bin hellauf begeistert und kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Falls jemand einen Testaccount haben möchte, soll er mich bitte an folgende E-Mail anschreiben.

E-Mail: L.Rau@gmx.de
Betreff: Tabula Rasa Testaccount

MFG


----------



## Warzone (4. Februar 2008)

Hallöle,

hat jemand evtl noch einen Test key für mich ?

stehe kurz davor es zu kaufen wollte es dennoch erst mal antesten ;-)

bitte per pn oder an webmaster@hlgilde.de

wöre total lieb dööönke

grüße


----------



## Veresh (4. Februar 2008)

Ich suche auch einen Testkey, kann im Gegenzug für Pirates of the burning sea einen anbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzone (4. Februar 2008)

irgendwie scheinen die testkeys ausgegangen zu sein :-( schade.

weiß nun nicht ob ich es wirklich kaufen soll *grübel*


----------



## gyspoxxx (6. Februar 2008)

Warzone schrieb:


> irgendwie scheinen die testkeys ausgegangen zu sein :-( schade.
> 
> weiß nun nicht ob ich es wirklich kaufen soll *grübel*




Ihr braucht keinen testaccount geht doch einfach auf die seite lest euch das durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier die site

Tabula Rasa infopage


----------



## Eona (10. Februar 2008)

Ich kann noch Test Account vergeben!

Also 3 Tage Probe,schreibt mich einfach an Email : can.naumann@gmx.net mit der bemerkung Tabula Rasa Account 


mfg


----------



## Kyonshee (12. Februar 2008)

Hi an alle,

Ein freund hat mich auf Tabula Rasa aufmerksam gemacht und ich fands ziemlich lustig, jedoch habe ich noch keinen Testaccount. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob noch jemand einen testaccount übrig hat wenn ja dann meldet euch mal per E-Mail an: j.gurske@web.de


----------



## Serran (16. Februar 2008)

Ich bin am überlgen es zu kaufen , aber ich würde es doch gerne mal antesten... Kann mir jemand vllt. einen Key per PM  oder Email an melfclausen@web.de senden?

Das wäre echt Klasse , danke im Vorraus =)


----------



## FliegenkillerX (19. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute!

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Trial Key zu TAbula RAsa freuen, da ich ungerne die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte. Wäre also eine PM mit KEy sehr erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß vom
Fliegenkiller


----------



## vu_ (25. Februar 2008)

würde mich auch über einen testacc freuen.

heute schon wieder in der hand gehabt aber würde es doch lieber erstmal antesten bevor ich es kaufe.

wenn noch wer einen frei hat wär ich sehr dankbar.

mfg vu


----------



## Halax (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich würde mich ebenfalls sehr freuen wenn noch jemand einen Trial Key über hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder auch zwei, damit ich mich nicht mit meiner Frau darum streiten muss *g*)

EDITh sagt: Ein Key hat sich gefunden, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Sci-Fi Szenario ist schon sehr verlockend. Wenn die Umsetzung auch noch halbwegs vernüftig ausfällt ist das ein ziemlich sicherer Kauf... aber erstmal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrongfifty (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Ich könnte auch noch ein Trialkey gebrauchen.Also wenn jemand noch einen hat bitte Pn an mich .
Vielen dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

will auch....ich bin aber n ganz pöser also passt gut auf!!!!


----------



## leominor (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leutz, ich such auch noch ganz dringend ein test-Account, WoW ist immer nur das selbe, langsam nervt das schon und FF-XI was ich mir grad mal gegönnt hab (da nur 6€ und 1 Monat frei spielen ^^) is auch nicht so das ware für mich...

Also bitte bitte bitte, einen Test-Account an mich. Brauch bisschen abwechslung neben dem Studium ^^

Danke


----------



## Paladöschen (2. März 2008)

ich hab wieder "zwei" freie Testacc über, wer diese haben möchte darf sich gerne bis zum 5.märz per Pm melden, sonst gehts in ein anderes Forum.


----------



## floyo123 (2. März 2008)

Ich hätte auch gerne noch einen!

Hab dir eine PM geschrieben Paladöschen!


----------



## Phaznegdam (3. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Spender.

Auch ich würde mich sehr über eine "Testphase" freuen. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Phaz


----------



## DugorX (3. März 2008)

Hallo würde mich auch über einen Testaccount freuen bitte per PM thx


----------



## Shyz (7. März 2008)

Hi 

ich würde TR gerne mal anspielen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Buddy Key zukommen ließe.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## diablo1988 (7. März 2008)

also würd das auch mal antesten also wen noch jemand nen code übrig hatt kann er mir den ja schiken thx


----------



## MerCenD (13. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hi, Ich hätte auch gerne nen Testacc für Tabula Rasa, vll kann mir ja jemand nen FreundesTestacc geben e-mail: spaeten@yahoo.de

Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpRuDel619 (14. März 2008)

NEEEEEED Testacc,

würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir wer die möglichkeit geben würde das Spiel zu testen.

Email: c.mohrmann@online.de

Danke schonma im vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (21. März 2008)

HI.
Ich suche auch einen Tabula Rasa testaccount,wäre sau nett wenn einer einen hat und ihn an mich schickt,ich werds wenns mir gefällt auch kaufen-->dann bekommt ihr auch einen freimonat^^


ps:ich hab nur 2 posts weil ich ned viel ins forum schreibe bin aber schon länger auf buffed.de und erst seit kurtzem regestriert.

mfg davfighter alias Prometx


----------



## Meordian (25. März 2008)

Hallo, 
ich würde Tabula Rasa auch gerne mal antesten.
Wäre super nett mir einen Testacc per PN zu schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im Voraus.
Mfg


----------



## Reedoo (26. März 2008)

ich habe wow gezockt, und wollte nun was neues probiern also wenn einer ein testacount für mich hat würde ich mich freuen, danke im voraus...
ps: würde das spiel danach auch kaufen also bekommt ihr dann einen freimonat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pls pn an mich


----------



## Hunsorr (27. März 2008)

Immer her damit, Ich kann dieses ganze Elfen- und Orkgedöns im Moment gar nicht mehr sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paranoidberg (30. März 2008)

also wenn da noch wer nen tesaccount hat...ich würde sehr gerne auch mal testen!

also schonmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

paranoidberg


----------



## yagis (30. März 2008)

huhu,
ich würde gern einen Test Account für die beschriebenen 3 Tage haben.
Pm wär sehr nett

bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schansen (31. März 2008)

Ich würde auch das Spiel mal gerne testen.

Falls also jemand noch einen Testaccount hat, bitte ein PM an mich

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alucardman (2. April 2008)

Hallo ich habe bei ameone tabula rasa gesehen und bin sehr bekeistert und möchte es gerne ma testen des wegen frage ich euch hat noch jemand für mich en trial account key zu wergeben. 



mfg alucardman


----------



## Feijnhorn (3. April 2008)

Ich suche auch noch einen Test- Account. Wäre klasse, wenn ich einen bekäme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bin sehr interessiert an dem Spiel und würde es zu gern einmal anspielen.

MfG
Feijn


----------



## diablo1988 (9. April 2008)

Hi suche auch noch en Trial:
Hoffe mal ich bekomme die gelegenheit das spiel an zutesten.
Mfg Diablo


----------



## Healor (10. April 2008)

hätte auch interesse an einem test account  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke schon mal

gruß


----------



## Vetaro (12. April 2008)

...Irgendwie bin ich mir Unsichre, ob irgendjemand hier überhaupt antwortet, aber ich hätte auch gerne einen Key. Und nicht nur, weil ich mich für nen moment beschäftigen will. Soll heissen, vielleicht kriegt ihr ja wirklich den Freimonat? ^^


----------



## Hoblino (16. April 2008)

Würde mich auch über einen Trial key freuen habs ganz am anfang zwar mal gespielt aber denn hat mich WoW wieder hergeholt.......


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (19. April 2008)

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn mir Jemand einen Buddykey zur Verfügung stellen würde.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus !


----------



## Otakulos (30. April 2008)

Würde mich auch über nen Trial-Key freuen bitte ne PN an mich wer noch einen Frei hat.


----------



## Zêlel (30. April 2008)

todays my b-day and i want a key too and i will activate my account from the money that i got so pls give me a key
E-Mail: art_rocks_521@yahoo.de


----------



## M-E-R-L-I-N (1. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte warscheinlich mit TB anfangen doch will es erst testen!

Wenn jemand trialkey hat bitte mich anschreiben!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (1. Mai 2008)

Kann mir jemand gern einen trialkey schicken? were super nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ocarina1@gmx.de


----------



## Zharac (5. Mai 2008)

Hey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte totaaal gerne einen Tabula Rasa Testaccount.
Wäre eucht super nett, wenn ihr euch per pm bei mir meldet und mir einen geben könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Zharac


----------



## LordMc (7. Mai 2008)

Hi all,

überlege mir mit Tabula Rasa anzufangen, würde das Spiel aber gerne vorher testen.
Ich würde mich daher über eine PM mit einem Test-Key sehr freuen!

MfG
MC


----------



## Vaylicya (7. Mai 2008)

hallo liebe gemeinde,

bin auch schon seit tagen auf der suche nach einem testaccount. wenn jemand einen key übrig hat, würde ich mich riesig über eine email auf falko1980@gmx.de freuen.

bin sehr interessiert an dem spiel.

vielen dank und nette grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krankenquote (12. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,

würde mich auch über einen Demo Key freuen, da das Spiel mein Interesse geweckt hat.

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## Symatry (14. Mai 2008)

Aloah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde gern das Spiel teste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat jemand einen Key für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im vorraus

pm bitte


----------



## Symatry (14. Mai 2008)

Aloah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würde gern das Spiel teste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat jemand einen Key für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im vorraus

pm bitte


----------



## Niesehiese (15. Mai 2008)

heyho...
Ich spiele auch sons nur World of warcraft.
Aber ich hab mal von Tabula Rasa etwas gelesen und gehört und möchte es nur sehr gerne mal testen bevor ich e smir vllt dann ganz zu lege ich hoffe es ist noch ein test account übrig.

wäre sehr froh wenn ich einen bekommen würde danke schonmal...

email-addy:casibaecker@gmx.de


----------



## Wrongfifty (15. Mai 2008)

Niesehiese schrieb:


> heyho...
> Ich spiele auch sons nur World of warcraft.
> Aber ich hab mal von Tabula Rasa etwas gelesen und gehört und möchte es nur sehr gerne mal testen bevor ich e smir vllt dann ganz zu lege ich hoffe es ist noch ein test account übrig.
> 
> ...


Du Spielst doch auch Hellgate London oder nicht


----------



## Nadeva (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,

da ich auch gerne mal Tabula Rasa testen will bevor ich die Katze im Sack kaufe,will ich Euch mal fragen ob jemand noch nen Test Account hätte.Wäre sehr nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schonmal !!

ciao


----------



## Opinel (17. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich würde Tabula Rasa auch gerne mal testen.
E-Mail: efiege@gmx.de


----------



## Mordag (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich würde auch gerne Tabula Rasa antesten.

E-Mail: a1991lex@yahoo.de


----------



## Serran (20. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne mal TB testen , da ich es mir mal ansehen will bevor ichs kaufe...


Pm an mich =)

Oder Email : melfclausen@web.de


----------



## ClassX (20. Mai 2008)

Einfach mal nachfragen wegen KEY.Oder kurz mal als Gast im TS wegen Key fragen.Geht schneller!!!

Anfänger sind immer willkommen.

http://www.afs-germany.de/AFSG-Homepage/Jo..._v1_5/index.php


----------



## Cheryce (27. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte mir auch Tabula Rasa mal ansehen um mir davon nen eindruck zu machen aber ich finde es sehr schwach das es keine regulären Trial Accounts gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sprich kein Testen.

Kind Regards

Cheryce


----------



## Dehdli (30. Mai 2008)

Hey ich würde mich auch freuen mal Tabula Rasa anzutesten.
Wenn wer einen über hat wärs nett wenn er ihn mir schickt schonmal danke im vorraus!

Email:

Xizor_86@web.de


----------



## Alc0naut (31. Mai 2008)

Nabend, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einen Test Account! Ich hab nun WoW satt.

Ich hab früher mit begeisterung Shooter gespielt, dann hab ich mal WoW getestet für 3 jahre!!!
Jetzt glaube ich wird es zeit für was neues! 

Ich würde mich sehr über eure mithilfe freuen.
Ich hab mal ein wenig in die Beta von Tabula Rasa reinschauen können.
Wollte es dann auch kaufen aber hab dann gesagt komm lass erst ma die WoW Spielzeit auslaufen

Da heute die Spielzeit ausgelaufen ist würde ich jetzt gern Tabula Rasa testen (Kaufen)

Heisst ich kauf es auf jedenfall Montag.
Aber vielleicht will wer nen Free Monat! Einfach PM
MFG


----------



## glacios (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo.
Auch ich würde mich freuen einen Key zum Testen zu erhalten.
Ich bin schon seit Jahren auf der Suche nach einem ansprechendem MMOG. WoW hab ich schon nach wenigen Wochen wieder gekündigt, weil es mir einfach zu langweilig war, seitdem spiele ich einige Betas mit, aber keine konnte mich wirklich überzeugen.
Auf jeden Fall würds mich sehr freuen.
Mfg
glacios


----------



## Tajima (14. Juni 2008)

Hi

Ich hab früher Neocron gespielt, seit dessen Untergang habe ich leider noch kein solches Spiel gefunden, das zu mir passt. Nun hab ich nach langem abwehren doch mal WOW für knapp 3 Wochen gespielt, ist aber auch nichts für mich. Vorhin hab ich TR entdeckt, und die Videos haben mir gefallen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich brauch einen Testaccount und wär dankbar wenn mir jemand einen per PM schicken könnte.

Gruss
Tajima


----------



## Toonfuchs (15. Juni 2008)

Falls noch jemand einen Key übrig hat; Ich hätte Interesse daran, mir Tabula Rasa mal anzusehen. Über eine PN würde ich mich freuen.

EDIT: Key erhalten. Vielen Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xart (16. Juni 2008)

*Wer einen Key haben will, gerne eine PM MIT Email-Adresse an mich
(die Adresse ist ganz wichtig, da die Keys nur automatisch über den PlayNC-Account per Mail versendet werden können!)*


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (17. Juni 2008)

Kurze Frage: Mal angenommen ich hätte meine Tabula Rasa DVD verlegt (omg, ist mir das peinlich), könnte ich mir dann die Testversion runterladen und mit meinem Originalkey aktivieren? Den hab ich ja noch...

Sry fürs Offtopic aber ich wollte hierfür nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen.


Kaeppiman


----------



## Szputnyik (23. Juni 2008)

würde gerne Tabula Rasa testen. 

Bitte trial einladung schicken an dioka@gmx.net


danke!


----------



## Jofarin (4. Juli 2008)

-


----------



## druckwelle2 (6. Juli 2008)

ich würde auch mal gerne TR ausprobieren

bitte key an 
wurstsalatger@web.de

danke


----------



## drummen (10. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre über einen Trial Key sehr froh da ich unbedingt eine alternative zu WoW brauch :/

Merlin020@lycos.de

vielen dank im vorhaus.

edit: habe einen key erhalten.


----------



## Melonni (12. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin...

würde TB gerne mal anspielen (games von Richard Garriot können nicht schlecht sein).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also falls jemand ein Key hat pls PM oder mail an gorgol1@web.de

Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfbert (14. Juli 2008)

Moin leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

brauch endlich mal ne alternative zu Counterstrike^^,
will mir deswegen TB kaufen, nur wills halt vorher mal anzockn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



email: gnorfbert.goetz@yahoo.de


----------



## Wrongfifty (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Tb mal angetestet und wollte mal sehen was sich alles getan hat .Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Key?


----------



## Ulterior (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Tabula Rasa Spieler,
hätte vielleicht noch jemand einen Trial Key für mich über, denn WoW ödet mich nach 2,5 Jahren langsam aber sicher an. Jetzt habe ich im Internet einmal nach alternativen gesucht und am viel versprechendsten ist Tabula Rasa für mich. Aber weil ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte, würde ich mich riesig über einen 3 Tages Key freuen, damit ich es vorher einmal ausprobieren kann. 
Wenn jemand noch einen Key hat bitte an "witali-b@web.de" senden.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße 
Ulterior 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyrie (21. Juli 2008)

Hiho,

falls jemand noch nen TrialKey für mich über hätte würde ich mich auch freuen!


----------



## Veresh (24. Juli 2008)

Halloho!

Ich würde mich auch noch über einen Testkey freuen, könnte für Pirates of the burning sea was anbieten, ansonsten hoffe ich auf nette Leute, die einen geben, ohne Gegenleistung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (25. Juli 2008)

huhu ich würd mich auch sehr über einen key bzw einen trialacc freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phaznegdam (9. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

An alle die sich dafür interessieren

Ich hatte einen 3tägigen Testaccount. und bin damit auch für den Tabula Rasa Newsletter registriert. Dieser flatterte mir nun mit der Meldung in den virtuellen Briefkasten, dass die Menschheit neue Helden (oder so ähnlich) braucht.
Kurz gesagt, Besucht mal die Seite Tabula Rasa
rechts auf "Leave your legacy in Space", für trial registrieren und schon bekommt Ihr einen Testaccount  für 7 Tage. 

Ich geh zwar mal davon aus, dass diese Nachrricht nicht ganz neu ist, vielleicht aber doch für den einen oder anderen, der, wie ich diesen Threat aboniert hat.

Viel Spass mit Tabula Rasa auch wenn es mich selber nicht so wirklich überzeugen konnte

Phaz


----------



## Healor (22. Oktober 2008)

Vielen dank Phaznegdam, hab es gestern und vorhin gerade mal wieder angetestet und muss sagen. Ja ich denke ich werde meinen Account demnächst mal wieder reaktivieren und meinen Sniper wieder ins Feld führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhonon_Dex (2. November 2008)

würde mich auch über einen testkey freuen habe lust mal was anderes zu sehen,als lotro und wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bundesbaer (2. November 2008)

Danke, hab schon seit längerem nach einen Key gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (7. November 2008)

Das Spiel gibts doch für 10€ bei Media Markt inkl. 30 Tage Spielzeit. Ist doch viel cooler als ein Testaccount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

